# Bored at work club



## Ammugonevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah... im at work and im bored....

Pharmacy/Chemist ..... 6pm - 1130pm week days


----------



## JATownes (Jul 29, 2009)

HAHAHA...Sign me up...I am on TPU at work from 8-5 CST M-F....Escrow Officer for Title Insurance Agency.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Sign me up.  Box Office worker at the fine arts theatre at my university.  Literally NOTHING to do unless we've just sent out mailings or a show's going on.


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been moving work orders from 2002-2005 into excel for the past month. My boredom knows no bounds.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 29, 2009)

Go spam general nonsense instead then.


----------

